# Snap swivel with Vibee's???



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug

Do you guys use snap swivels when jigging vibee's or just tie straight to line?

Wasn't sure where to post this. This seemed as good a place as any.


----------



## M.Magis

I use a snap, but no swivel.


----------



## Fish Scalper

Duo lock snaps are best.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Fish Scalper said:


> Duo lock snaps are best.


This. I wouldn't tie straight to line because of those edges. Maybe if the hole had some rounding and was thinner. Conventional knots want something skinny to wrap around. You'd almost have to do a looping knot like the rapala knot. Do yourself a favor and buy some of the duo-lock snaps. Not sure why only some vibes come with em.. Dre?


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug

Actually I'm going to be using some old Heddon Sonars.....same as a vibee I guess. Had them in my tackle box for years and I can't remember ever using them. Been reading so much about Vibees on here I thought I'd give them a try.

I didn't think it would be a good idea tying them directly to the line but I had a hard time getting the snaps on the swivels thru the hole because of the way the snaps were bent. Did get them thru though.


----------



## dre

MassillonBuckeye said:


> This. I wouldn't tie straight to line because of those edges. Maybe if the hole had some rounding and was thinner. Conventional knots want something skinny to wrap around. You'd almost have to do a looping knot like the rapala knot. Do yourself a favor and buy some of the duo-lock snaps. Not sure why only some vibes come with em.. Dre?


Yes lock snaps are what you would use. You will find some packaged without the lock snap attached. These are the older ones and they are just trying to get rid of all the older ones they packaged so you won't see ones without lock snaps soon. Any vibe's you are seeing on the shelves out there without the snaps attached may have been on the shelf for awhile.


----------



## EnonEye

Also with the snap locks use a stiff line leader so the line won't get tangled in the trebles. I like to use a stiff 20lb mono.


----------



## Gottagofishn

I agree with the length of heavy mono (floro), I picked up that little tib bit on here and it works great. Another suggestion was to use a barrel swivel 18" or so above it to reduce twist. I haven't tried that one yet but it sounds like a great idea if twist is a problem.
I have a bunch of sonars and they are as effective as the Vibe's. Sometimes one works better than the other........


----------



## bigragu

YES, we use a swivel, tied about 8 " above the snap & a piece of surgical tubing just large enough to somewhat lock over the snap. The tubing, for the most part, keeps the rear hook from catching the line. You have to experiment with the tube length but approx. 1.5" works well.


----------



## snake69

The method I use is very different than everyone else. I use a piece of wire with a circle on either end, about 3" long. Crimp one end closed on the vibee and crimp other end closed and hook to a duo snap and to my line. Here is what the wire looks like http://do-itmolds.com/shop/index.php?route=product/category&path=2_116_128
Been doing this for yrs. Compared to others, I may only foul my vibee 5-10 times a day. I will *not *use a vibee unless I've set it up with my wire first. 100 of them are 3.70 I buy a few packs every 2-3 yrs!
By the way, if I didn't hand out so many for others to try my method, probably could go 5 yrs between buying more!


----------



## Cull'in

It can be a pain in the butt but I like to put split rings on instead of snap swivels.


----------



## acklac7

For anything that requires a split ring or a snap swivel I use the Rapala Knot instead - Love it

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=183419


----------



## gizitfish

Duo Lock snaps work great. You can buy them cheap as well and they thread on the holes alot easier than some of the locking bend snap swivels

Clint


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Gottagofishn said:


> I agree with the length of heavy mono (floro), I picked up that little tib bit on here and it works great. Another suggestion was to use a barrel swivel 18" or so above it to reduce twist. I haven't tried that one yet but it sounds like a great idea if twist is a problem.
> I have a bunch of sonars and they are as effective as the Vibe's. Sometimes one works better than the other........


this works best for me


----------



## Shortdrift

Fifteen to eighteen inches of 20# Seagaur Fluro with a DuoLoc snap at the blade bait and a quality ball bearing swivel at the other end. I prefer to jig with braided line. If you are fouling the blade bait in the leader/line, you are dropping the bait too fast and will also miss some very light bites as the bait free falls. Learn to drop the rod tip only as fast as it takes to just keep the line semi tight.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Shortdrift said:


> Fifteen to eighteen inches of 20# Seagaur Fluro with a DuoLoc snap at the blade bait and a quality ball bearing swivel at the other end. I prefer to jig with braided line. If you are fouling the blade bait in the leader/line, you are dropping the bait too fast and will also miss some very light bites as the bait free falls. Learn to drop the rod tip only as fast as it takes to just keep the line semi tight.


Thats how I do it too.


----------



## Whaler

Red and white Sonars used to be the hot lure. That was what everyone used.


----------



## c. j. stone

The holes in blade baits are stamped, leaving very sharp edges. Anyone who ties mono or flouro to these holes will loose the lure eventually from jigging, or worse yet, will loose a fish with a lure in it's mouth. Use only snaps, no swivel on the snaps.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

snake69 said:


> The method I use is very different than everyone else. I use a piece of wire with a circle on either end, about 3" long. Crimp one end closed on the vibee and crimp other end closed and hook to a duo snap and to my line. Here is what the wire looks like http://do-itmolds.com/shop/index.php?route=product/category&path=2_116_128
> Been doing this for yrs. Compared to others, I may only foul my vibee 5-10 times a day. I will *not *use a vibee unless I've set it up with my wire first. 100 of them are 3.70 I buy a few packs every 2-3 yrs!
> By the way, if I didn't hand out so many for others to try my method, probably could go 5 yrs between buying more!


Interesting concept do you have any pics of the vibe with your rig on it.


----------

